# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Central de Leizaran

## titobcn

Hola, feliz año nuevo a todos los foreros,navegando por la red vi esta central de Leizaran,tambien llamada de las mil escaleras, segun dice el blog
tiene este nombre por las escaleras que suben paralelas al tubo que tiene mil peldaños, me llamo la antencion los aliviaderos, que tambien les llaman
los cinco dedos, aqui os dejo unas fotos, en directo tiene que ser una gozada.

fuentes de informacion: blog.mendien-artean y mendiak.net

----------

FEDE (02-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (01-ene-2014),Los terrines (01-ene-2014),perdiguera (01-ene-2014)

----------


## titobcn



----------

FEDE (02-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (01-ene-2014),Los terrines (01-ene-2014),perdiguera (01-ene-2014)

----------

